# EZ-GO TXT golf cart



## gcs (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm looking at a 2006 EZ-Go electric golf cart, it is a TXT. My question is can you put a speed chip in it like the PDS type golf carts?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry, i don't know the answer, but these guys will:
http://server1.buggiesunlimited.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=13&sid=290a0a82e77e5c572dcbe9b4067a66e8


----------



## Firescooby (Sep 4, 2010)

gcs said:


> I'm looking at a 2006 EZ-Go electric golf cart, it is a TXT. My question is can you put a speed chip in it like the PDS type golf carts?



No you can't. If it's a 36v and you have ANY hills, you'll be VERY disappointed. Bought one, sold it after a couple of months for a gas TXT.


----------



## sogafishin (Sep 8, 2010)

If its a Fleet cart it doesnt have a chip.You can get a higher amp controller or/and a different motor and it will have more torque than any gas cart.I have a txt cart with a 400 amp controller and 2 speed motor 25" tires and it will try and carry the front tires up steep hills.


----------



## bteate (Sep 23, 2010)

As posted above, Buggies unlimited will hook you up with anything you want. If you have enough $$$$$ you could make it a monster. I'll never go back to a gas cart.


----------



## gcs (Sep 26, 2010)

I went ahead and bought the cart I was looking at. It is a series type cart. I have already put a lift kit and bigger tires. I also put 4ga. battery cables to help with the amps it will pull from the larger tires. I coming to find that upgrading never stops. I'm looking to change the controller to a 400 or 500 amp and changing to a 48 volt system.  I have read that I can still use the 36 volt motor when I change to 48 volts. Have any of you fellow hunters done anything like this?


----------



## buckmanmike (Oct 2, 2010)

I raised my old EZ-Go voltage from 36 to 72 volts. You will like 48v and it will  not hurt your motor. 48v will give you more speed and torque.


----------

